# What am I doing wrong??



## Emilieh88 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a new puppy- she in 9 weeks old and I've had her for one week so far. She's so adorable but I feel like I'm doing something wrong in the potty dept. I'm trying to train her to use a litter box - I live in Buffalo and she gets too cold when I bring her outside. I put her in the box about once an hour when I'm home and I tell her to go potty. If she goes then I praise her . But 9 times out of ten she runs out of the box & goes potty on the floor. I know it's only been one week but I'm already frustrated and worried that I'm doing a bad job . Does anyone have any advice??


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It just takes time. Lots of patience and love. Do not scold (raise your voice) unless you catch her in the act of voiding on the floor. Immediately put her in the box and tell her to go potty. If she goods then get excited and have a party. 

You may have 6 months to over a year before potty issues are fixed. Have patience, this is part of owning a Hav.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Ahhhh, brings back memories.. couldn't help laughing, it has only been a week you got a long way to go yet, but trust me, stay calm be patient, lots of praise and you will get there.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

you have months and months of this to look forward to.
Her potty habits will change as well as time goes on.
Maybe she does not like the litter? Maybe she would prefer a pee pad?
Keep in mind she is rather young and still learning many many many things.
Hav fun


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Read some of Tom King's threads on potty training. He uses a combination of an ex-pen and a litter box, so the puppy is basically confined to the bed or the litter box until they go, THEN you can let them out to play for a while. 

His method works well!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I second Karen's suggestion. Look up Tom King's potty method as it looks like his puppies catch on really fast but it certainly still looks like hard work in the beginning.

I will share, in the event you haven't read all the potty training posts on this forum, that potty training seems to be the #1 biggest source of frustration for new Hav owners. I know it was for me (Eli still has the ocassional accident at 1.8 yrs old that I'm at a loss to explain since he gets walked at least 4x daily). Anyway, my point is it's going to take months of patience and there is no "cure" for potty training the Hav or it would have been found by someone on this forum. The best advise anyone can offer is to be very patient and consistent. Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not sure about a "cure", but I am a strong believer that PREVENTING accidents, (by confinement, diligence and not trusting them too soon) and instilling good potty habits as early as possible is the most effective way to shorten the potty training time line.

Kodi is 2 1/2nd still doesn't have full access to the house if we aren't home... not because he has accidents, but because we want to keep him set up for success. 

I think that WAY too many people think that confinement is somehow punishing for a dog. If you really WATCH them, they spend HOURS each day sleeping. If you spend good quality time with them when they are awake, they really don't mind being confined in between. 

Where is Kodi right now? I'm working in my office, and he is asleep in a small crate that I keep in my office for that purpose. There is no door on the crate, so there is nothing keeping him there, but it's cozy, and he likes it! (and I know exactly where he is and what he's doing):biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think potty training is one of the most frustrating parts of getting a new dog for most people, lst time dog owners often have unrealistic expectations and this is fueled by the media with some of the dog shows, they make it looks so easy. It takes time and patience, you must keep your eye on your dog all the time if not confined this is very hard to do. Don't beat yourself up its not you and its not your dog, this time will pass.


----------

